
RoR developers: looking for feedback on my portfolio - nickplace
http://nickplace.github.io
======
nickplace
I recently graduated and this is my first time looking for jobs using an
online portfolio. Looking for any feedback I can get, I also appreciate "It's
too boring" comments...

